# Garden bed weeds - spray or pluck?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lots of small weeds. I was thinking Dismiss, but not sure if it's safe around tractor seat or foxtail ferns.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

My experience with spraying in flower beds is that there is always collateral damage. The spray doesnt always go where you want it to.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I always pull and scuffle hoe.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Lawndress said:


> I always pull and scuffle hoe.


Thanks, I was afraid that was the answer lol. Time to put out snapshot and mulch after I guess.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Lawndress said:


> I always pull and scuffle hoe.


TIL a scuffle hoe is another name for a stirrup hoe.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > I always pull and scuffle hoe.
> ...


Lol. I forgot that it had another name! I love it for tiny seedlings. I'm probably not yet old enough to appreciate traditional hoes over just pulling larger weeds though.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Lawndress said:
> ...


Seconding the scuffle hoe for tiny guys. Makes quick work of it. Also works great if you have a bare area that's going to sit all summer and get grass in the fall. Scuffle hoe as needed, no problem!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


https://www.amleo.com/prohoe-6-inch-scuffle-hoe/p/60S?mkwid=|dc&pcrid=510045705290&pkw=&pmt=&plc=&kc=&prd=60S&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=cpc&slid=&prd=60S&pgrid=118765786044&ptaid=pla-443646817184&gclid=Cj0KCQjw--GFBhDeARIsACH_kdbAGTTDowsJ4h416EFXy7WCUReWeA2xbCqOf3PDVPT0L8YIYGQsbXsaAtTCEALw_wcB

Like this?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Japanese-Weeding-Sickle-Nejiri-HACHIEMON/dp/B07FP8S3JD/ref=sr_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=scuffle+hoe&qid=1622742489&sr=8-15

Or maybe one of these fancy guys?


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> > Lawndress said:
> ...


No, like this. You leave the edge on the ground and go back and forth. Works very quickly to cover large areas.

https://www.amazon.com/True-Temper-Action-Hoe-2866300/dp/B00U2KG0KM/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=scuffle+hoe&qid=1622805396&sr=8-2


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh, OK a Stirrup Hoe.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> Oh, OK a Stirrup Hoe.


Lol. I didn't realize that was the more common name!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, OK a Stirrup Hoe.
> ...


Me neither, it makes way more sense though!


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Weed burner could work for what you posted too. Those are a lot of fun; nothing like introducing danger into your weeding to up the ante a bit. I will say, they work well. No, you don't need to smoke the plant, just running the flame over it is enough, it'll die.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Overtaxed said:


> Weed burner could work for what you posted too. Those are a lot of fun; nothing like introducing danger into your weeding to up the ante a bit. I will say, they work well. No, you don't need to smoke the plant, just running the flame over it is enough, it'll die.


I'd like to do that elsewhere. At two churches I help with, a couple of times a year I spray all their weeds with roundup and they get crispy, but I want to get rid of all the evidence


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

****o1 said:


> My experience with spraying in flower beds is that there is always collateral damage. The spray doesnt always go where you want it to.


Pretty sure I hosed a couple [new] perennials I put in the ground this spring because of this. One out of four of them has finally sprouted a new flower bud though. We will see.

From now on I am going to stick to pulling/PreM (Preen) in the beds only.


----------

